# Widowhood and nest boxes



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

I just got into pigeons and finished my loft, hoping to try racing next year. My question is what is the difference between a nest and widowhood box? Is it just the front on them or am I missing something? I know this is probably a stupid question to some of you more experienced guys but I cant seem to figure it out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good question.. I do not think the nest boxes are different..but it is just describing how the flyer is flying his birds.. the cock flys home faster to get to his mate and eggs or even babies in the nest.. I have seen people's lofts that fly widowhood and it seems they keep the nest boxes simple and perhaps different colors on the fonts or partial fronts so they can find their box easier.. not sure how much actual raising of young in them takes place..


----------

